# 12 Inch Manueli Piranha Videos!



## yang80goon (May 4, 2005)

12inch manny..





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSY9lrXANbE


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice!














[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSY9lrXANbE


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

ohwow the gill color is intense!


----------



## enzoita (Jan 12, 2010)

great manny, this is my favoruite piranha


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Holy crap that's huge !


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

easily one of the nicest p's on this site







very rare to see them that size


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Amazing fish man !!!


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Is it your Manny?


----------



## yang80goon (May 4, 2005)

Genesis8 said:


> Is it your Manny?


 yas


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

niceee







manny is my favorite piranha


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

yang80goon said:


> Is it your Manny?


 yas
[/quote]


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Thats a real beauty but i dont think its 12in. Unless you have really huge hands. lol!


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

yang80goon said:


> Is it your Manny?


yas
[/quote]


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I seriously want a Manny, I will settle for a 6 incher if I could ever locate one.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yes, that is perhaps one of the nicest specimens in the history of P-Fury!...Excellent size and coloration!..Very healthy and ultra aggressive!...That Manny rocks like a KISS concert!!!...









@SYM...Well, Pedro from Aquascape has 6 - 7 inch Manny's for $200 a piece...Also, George from Sharkaquarium has them as well same size and price in addition to 4 incher's for $139...and last but not least, Alex from AE Aquatics has some in stock (different sizes and prices)...Go for it, bro!!!...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Absolutely gorgeous man. mannys are my fav piranha and specimens like yours truly are stunning.

thanks for sharing


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

What size tank is that ?


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

Looks as though you might have a little gill curl goin on! What do you guys think? Pay close attention when fish is heading away from the cam


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea, I can see what you saw, a little gill curl on both sides


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

How long have you had him? Did you grow him out to that size?


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

holy!!!!, i've bet you've been offered a G for that bad boy.

would really like to know what size tank and how long you have had it.

congrats


----------

